# GAH! The points are confusing me!



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

My yearling filly, Cavalina, is registered with USEA, USDF, USEF, some local organizations and PHR (Performance Horse Registry). I went through and checked all her points from her outings this year - talk about confusing! 

Some shows are missing, some have mistakes, some aren't recorded all together. I've been emailing associations all night long trying to get things straightened out. But between points, shows, emails and membership numbers my head is spinning! :lol:

I'm not a point chaser, normally, but she has a fighting chance this year, so we're going for it!!

Ok, rant over :wink:

Anyone else ever have these problems?


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Ok, no one else has these problems apparently 

BUT, everything is good again - USDF does in fact have her GOV registration papers on file and someone over at USEF messed up and made it so you couldn't see the standings over the internet. 

Ahhhhhhh... and relax.


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

I have these problems. Sorry I didn't post sooner, I am off and on busy this year it seems.

I'm constantly emailing people and recounting my points with them because they are always off 2-5 points. But sometimes thats all it takes to be knocked from Champion or Reserve Champion and if I'm investing in an Org and its shows then I want the prize I deserve!


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

Ahh! It seems that you can never trust people these days... lol I know how it is dealing with lots of mistakes. I'm not a big time shower, but I've had to deal with issues in 4-H and it gets annoying!!

A little off topic, but Void- I love your signature!


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

haleylvsshammy said:


> Ahh! It seems that you can never trust people these days... lol I know how it is dealing with lots of mistakes. I'm not a big time shower, but I've had to deal with issues in 4-H and it gets annoying!!
> 
> A little off topic, but Void- I love your signature!


Thanks  

Gordon Wright told that story in GM's movie The Science of Riding.


----------

